# Sticky  Brinkmann Battery Transplant - pics inside



## Dodo Factory

Hi guys

Well, after many months of squinting in the sun, borrowing lamps or using dodgy torches etc I finally got my Brinkmann through on a group buy. I had always assumed dodgy Brinkmanns existed but were rare and tales of 'buy 3 to get 2 that work' were an exaggeration. How wrong I was!

Now what you are about to hear isn't a complaint, as group buys are generally selfless acts with a bit of pocket money thrown in, and forums would be lesser places without them. But to cut a long story short, the beautiful, brand new and sealed Brinkmann I ended up with didn't work. In went the wall charger with the correct adaptors and not a blink of the charging LED. In went the car charger and it flickered briefly. In went a spare universal charger I have and much the same.

Knowing what a shower of sh1t rechargable batteries can be, I took an educated guess that this was the cause. I ruled out the potentially flaky charger (often a culprit!) because the other chargers showed the same problem.

So instead of ranting and raving as I would if I had bought it at Dixons (remember it wasn't really the Group Buy person's fault as it was supplied brand new and he had no way of knowing it was dodgy), or pursuing the warranty (as the US is too distant for me to deal with on something like this) I had a choice of binning it or fixing it. I decided to fix it.

So out came the screwdriver and after popping off the rubber end cap (lens end), undoing the screws (two hidden under the end cap) then carefully prising off the top cover... put a small flat head screwdriver in the middle of each horizontal section between the body of the torch and the cover, and prise gently... I had it in pieces.

I then double checked it was the battery by connecting a 6v power source to the circuit from a mains adaptor. The Brinkmann worked and lit up the Xenon bulbs as intended. So it wasn't a fault with the lamp as a whole.

Therefore, project 'Battery Replacement' was given an official green light.

A few points to note.

1) Alan from samplesrus is right (see one of the other 'dodgy Brinkmann' thread). These chinese made units show some of the shoddiest circuit board soldering and generally woeful build quality I've ever seen. They really do look like they are made by chimps. Sony would have a good chuckle at these!

2) Taking them apart is pretty simple but you can damage the top cover if you aren't careful. It has tabs that go on one way easily but could break easily when the cover is removed.

3) You can't buy a genuine replacement battery, as has been discovered on another thread. But then again, when you see it, you wouldn't really want to. It's an un-ecologically friendly lead-acid behemoth that weighs 337g.

So taking the battery specs (6v voltage, 2500mAH capacity) and dimensions, I set about finding a suitable alternative.

Now one chap from DW found one that would fit but it involved a bit of dremelling, and the battery had almost half the charge capacity. It was a cheap lead acid equivalent from Maplins, for about 4 GBP. It would also be very heavy as it was larger.

I pressed on with my search and found this lovely item made for an RC control unit:










As you can see, it is much thinner and shorter but a tad wider. It weighs 142g - so under half the weight of the old battery. Spec wise, it is 6v and fractionally lower capacity at 2100mAH, but I doubt you'd ever notice.

The best news is that you don't need to dremel anything. Because it is so thin, it can rest within the moulded cradle. OK, it rattles around a bit if you shake the lamp, but you could mount it more securely if fussed. Chopping one of the four internal tabs would lock it in diagonally, and a blob of clear sealant would do the rest.

Because I didn't know if it would work, I twisted the wires together and used insulating tape. For a longer term fix, now that I know it works, I would use solder and heatshrink.

And here she is...










Moment of truth was that she fired up like a good 'un... worked a treat. And then I put her on charge and the paltry flickering LED glowed bright red. All working and all fixed.

Total cost was 8.35 GBP which was the cost of the battery pack delivered from the ebay reseller. Search 'Flat Futaba 6v' if the url doesn't work. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/RX-Pack-6v-NEW-Technology-Nimh-Flat-Futaba-VAPEXTECH-/221425040125

The battery is their 6v 2100mAH RC battery pack... I'm pretty sure they only do the one, but check out the pictures.

Hope this post is of some help. Brinkmanns ARE a bit cr4p, but they are cheap and do the job admirably well. At some point I may try and source a nice detailing inspection light, but I will investigate strength and type of light source to see what kind of a bearing they have on swirl spotting. Also, people seem to like the Brinkmann for its TJ Hooker gun handle design and rubber nose cone (good for placing on paintwork without scratching or rolling off). Much better 'tube' torches are easy to find (I found one that was about 5x as bright as a Brinkmann!) and some cost hundreds. But the overall design is important, so I'll keep an eye out. Until then, happy fixing if you need to repair a dodgy one!

Regards
DF


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE

nice one , have you any idea of the duration of the new pack


----------



## Dodo Factory

Not yet... just got it in.

But I'll keep an eye on longevity.


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE

ok ill hang on a min then , but well done for the effort to resolve something that brinkmann arnt bothered with


----------



## BEADING SHINY

Be careful when mixing different chemistry’s and chargers 

Charging Lead acid (Pb) batteries use constant voltage and Ni-cd and Ni-MH use constant current charging.

E.g. Pb battery 6v 2500mAh would charge at 625mAh when it has reached a set limit 7.5v the current begins to fall this is then on a timer after the timer the charger will switch to trickle charge. when Pb batteries are over-charge they can get hot and begin thermal run away and swell up.

Ni-cd battery 6v 2500mAh again charge at 625mAh tho there is no set limit for voltage once the cells have reached their voltages around 1.65v ish the voltage begins to fall slightly and the pack is warm the cells have reached a point which is called negative delta V (-dV) and the charger senses this (40mV per cell drop) and either stops or goes to trickle charge.

Ni-MH battery: Any Ni-MH battery requires at least 2 protection circuits a Thermistor (for charger sensing) and a Pepi (temperature sensing) a third one can be used SRP (no not AutoGlym, short circuit Protection). 

The battery charges in the same way as Ni-cd but can be easily damaged if over charged (gets to hot) this is why a Thermistor is used, if the charger misses –dV (10mV per cell drop) or the temperature of the pack is to high the charger will stop. Same with the Pepi but this is built in to the circuit so if the battery gets to hot the Pepi opens causing an open circuit.

Hope I’ve not bored u all too much.:thumb:


----------



## caledonia

If there is a problem with the 2100mAH, There is a replacement available on the bay too.
Same connector just a different make of battery. Slightly more expensive. But thats life

Linky [6V 2600mAH Flat pack.]

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=180306303142


----------



## Dodo Factory

That's me told re mixing batteries, LOL. But it does just seem to be a charging issue, potentially wrecking the battery at worst. I'll be careful not to leave it charging for a long time unattended.


----------



## bratfass

Hi,

I see these battery-packs and I look in my cupboard and there I have 6 of the AAA batteries with 2800mAH. Question: can I take 4 of my 2800mAH, solde them in row and seal them in a zip-tie and use it as a battery-pack? (if I will receive MY Brinkamn AND it will fail)

Yes, I know, I am not elctrician


----------



## BEADING SHINY

Sorry DF didnt mean anything by it.


----------



## BEADING SHINY

bratfass said:


> Hi,
> 
> I see these battery-packs and I look in my cupboard and there I have 6 of the AAA batteries with 2800mAH. Question: can I take 4 of my 2800mAH, solde them in row and seal them in a zip-tie and use it as a battery-pack? (if I will receive MY Brinkamn AND it will fail)
> 
> Yes, I know, I am not elctrician


U not really suppose to solder to the tops of cells plus mite not make a very good joint.

Best to get them with either tags welded on or made up as a pack.


----------



## BEADING SHINY

DF,

do u know the max dimensions of the Lead Acid battery and do u have any specs for the power supply or charger?

Ill have a look into for u, if u want?


----------



## s2tommy

Mine didn't work from the box nor did it work after an hour of charging in the car. So i brought one of those adaptors to plug into the wall and for the car charger to plug into that. Left it to charge over night and BINGO!! the thing now works.


Nice write up if we do experience problems


----------



## Dodo Factory

BEADING SHINY said:


> Sorry DF didnt mean anything by it.


Not upset mate, helpful info


----------



## drive 'n' shine

Really is a lucky dip with these it seems, I got a spare one from the same GB as Dom and mine works fine


----------



## Dodo Factory

BEADING SHINY said:


> DF,
> 
> do u know the max dimensions of the Lead Acid battery and do u have any specs for the power supply or charger?
> 
> Ill have a look into for u, if u want?


I chucked the Pb battery but it was approx 30mmx40mmx70mm from memory. Very small for a Pb. 6v output with 2500mAh capacity. The charger is a 12v output.


----------



## BEADING SHINY

Dodo Factory said:


> I chucked the Pb battery but it was approx 30mmx40mmx70mm from memory. Very small for a Pb. 6v output with 2500mAh capacity. The charger is a 12v output.


That is very small:doublesho, i can Ni-MH cells to fit in that space just! 3800mAh or 4200mAh, but would have to by pass the charge circuit and use a specific charger. it mite be hard to get hold of Pb batteries that size and capacity although if Briinkmann are selling the torches must still be able to get them.

I've got a contact in the US so ill ask him if he can got hold of them.


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE

ive contacted brinkmann thinking just that , but for this flashlight they dont do replacement batteries , i highlighted the fact that there is a serious fault with the cell thats in there , but i suppose if their sales are still good then they wont do anything about it .
he mentioned a place called DW thats buying them all then laughed


----------



## BEADING SHINY

There must be someone making these batteries somewhere, if that PCB inside the torch is just the charger then there wont be a problem bypassing it and using a external charger and fitting a Ni-MH battery. :thumb:


----------



## BEADING SHINY

Right boys and girls,

I have a lead regarding the Pb battery dims are 43mm x 37mm x 76mm 1800mAh and 43mm x 37mm x 83mm 2000mAh. The capacities are a bit lower than the OEM and size is a tad bigger. I mite be able to get some samples.

I will keep u guys posted.


----------



## Dodo Factory

Good man 

I'll keep you updated re living with my fancy hi-tech battery pack as well.


----------



## hus55

great write up mate!

thanks for sharing and helping future problems that could hit others too:thumb:


----------



## Petrol-head

Excellent write up!

I will be putting an order in and converting mine ASAP!


----------



## Dodo Factory

Just a quick update... battery finally went flat today after a good few weeks. Charged it up for 3 hours (was only planning on two due to overcharging worries) but it did a great job and is now back up and charged and very bright indeed. Leaving it for days or weeks would surely knacker the cell, but a few hours is all you need and it works a treat.


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE

did you have to get another charger , or was the original one ok ?


----------



## Dodo Factory

Original one will be fine, but this was done with a general purpose adaptor I had. I just set it for 12v DC (as per the original) and let it go to work. It is a three pin plug 240v model rather than the standard two pin 110v Brinkmann one, so less hassle to use.


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE

ok excellent work , thanks for the info


----------



## ipwn

Just sent mr dodo factory a pm, mine is shot


----------



## ipwn

Thought I'd post his reply here just incase anyone else may be wondering or be in the same boat as me. 

It's easy, just a red and black wire where the old battery was, swapped for the new one. I was so rushed to check it worked I didn’t even bother soldering it and the twist connection is holding fine. Pretty straightforward, taking apart the case can be a bit more fiddly though.


----------



## Dodo Factory

Ooh, I'd have done proper spelling if you were going public. Could have corrected it for me :thumb:


----------



## ipwn

Dodo Factory said:


> Ooh, I'd have done proper spelling if you were going public. Could have corrected it for me :thumb:


:thumb:


----------



## nicp2007

very helpfull thanks :thumb:

mine works a little but the battery only lasts about 30 sec's no matter how long it's on charge :wall:


----------



## Neil_S

OK thread stickied, thanks to Dom, did exactly as described and purchased the exact same battery pack (seller on play.com has it for £9.99) and it works brilliantly.

The brinkmann is now much lighter too.


----------



## Dodo Factory

Glad it helped, Neil - my Brinky is still going strong thanks to the battery transplant. Just don't leave on to charge for too long and it's as sweet as you like and so much lighter.


----------



## The Sheriff

Have just ordered one of these lamps, have they improved the standard battery at all? 

Sounds quite straightforward to replace though, thanks:thumb:


----------



## Fourbears

Just a quick bit of info. If you need replacement batteries then Multicell (www.multicell.co.uk) are pretty good. I needed a new battery for my Cateye cycle lights, which use a lead-acid battery, took it to them and they had one on the shelf for £6! Same spec, slightly smaller case but works the same! They do all sorts, cordless drill batteries etc so might be worth checking with them.


----------



## Oakey22

thinking about getting a brinkman, how much do they cost?


----------



## EastUpperGooner

Oakey22 said:


> thinking about getting a brinkman, how much do they cost?


£33 ish.


----------



## Neil_S

Brinkmanns are a good bit of kit IMHO and the batteries last a fair while, I've had one probably about 3 or so years now.

Its dead easy to replace the battery as per this thread.


----------



## ipwn

Dodo Factory said:


> Glad it helped, Neil - my Brinky is still going strong thanks to the battery transplant. Just don't leave on to charge for too long and it's as sweet as you like and so much lighter.


Ahh its cropped up again! Just to add I could kiss you if I could, mines still going strong  and to know I was gonna chuck it away


----------



## tim

I wish I'd had seen his thread before I tossed mine out!


----------



## Reflectology

mines fine, just not sure where to get replacement bulbs should i need any


----------



## david_h

Thanks so much for posting up this information. My battery died in mine and I've just replaced them with the same ones you are using.

Hopefully the unit will be slightly more reliable, it's definitely lighter.


----------



## Auto Detox

very informative (although I am a year late ! ha ha)


----------



## andycole

My Brinkmann battery has died so onto the Bay in search of a battery pack now!!
Cheers
AC


----------



## Maggi200

Anyone know a current seller somewhere with a suitable replacement? Feel free to pm me so you don't fall foul of the rules  I would but browsing ebay on my phone isn't practical atm!


----------



## -Kev-

get the new brinkmann instead james - no charging then


----------



## Maggi200

How have i missed this? A new one?! I was looking at the p7 on amazon the other day and was tempted, but this is cheaper


----------



## -Kev-

P7 is good - got one myself

http://www.shinearama.co.uk/product.php?id=BRK-TUFF


----------



## Maggi200

Just bought a battery for £5 delivered to try and fix it. Worth a punt


----------



## Maggi200

Well my battery arrived,had a voucher from ebay cs after a transaction went wrong that covered my new battery which was nice. ANd I have a working brinkmann that weighs half of what it did before! Good times  I was careful with the top cover, but still managed to break one of the clips holding the centre top piece in, just wouldn't come out no matter what! well worth a go for those of you who have had this issue


----------



## The Sheriff

maggi112 said:


> Well my battery arrived,had a voucher from ebay cs after a transaction went wrong that covered my new battery which was nice. ANd I have a working brinkmann that weighs half of what it did before! Good times  I was careful with the top cover, but still managed to break one of the clips holding the centre top piece in, just wouldn't come out no matter what! well worth a go for those of you who have had this issue


Can you send me link for battery please Maggi??

Thanks:thumb:


----------



## Maggi200

Sure thing


----------



## Maggi200

Oh btw for those interested, there were a few for £5 but last min I changed my mind and bought a £10 one as the voucher I had was for £10 and didn't know if I would get any change so seemed silly to waste it. All feel free to pm me for a link though if you still want it.


----------



## steveo3002

just done mine..seems to work okay , half thinking its not as bright as it was but hey ho at least it works

*does anyone know if the charging led will still go out with the new batterys in ?*


----------



## Maggi200

Mine seems brighter than before actually, wonder if my old battery was pap from the start


----------



## steveo3002

does your charge light go out?


----------



## Maggi200

It did indeed, first time I charged it, it took about 20 mins hooked up to the mains for the light to come on then charged then went out and since then been perfect


----------



## steveo3002

right..mines had say 4 hrs charge , it was near dead when i got it

just didnt wana bake the battery , will try it a bit longer , i dont remember how long the orig one took to charge


----------



## deeds

Now my brinkman looks like its lost battery life. This is a great post and i'm going to buy a battery pack.

Now here's for the stupid question....my battery has 2 terminal posts but the battery pack has only one .. do you split the wires and what colour goes to which post. Sorry for the stupid question but if i'm going to plug it in to charge i want to make sure its right..

Oh and its the same battery pack as the OP..

Many thanks

Deeds.


----------



## BlackPassat

Thanks for this i will try this.
Can I use the batterypack of a radio controlled car?


----------



## minimadgriff

I was about to buy a new Brinkman this week as mine has been dead for over a year, then I remembered this thread! Got my battery today and now I have a working Brinkman! 

Thanks very much for the info and making this happen.


----------



## mojogoes

Dodo Factory said:


> That's me told re mixing batteries, LOL. But it does just seem to be a charging issue, potentially wrecking the battery at worst. I'll be careful not to leave it charging for a long time unattended.


No not just wrecking your battery and wasting your money but as already BEADING SHINY has mentioned not mentioned , mixing batteries with the wrong charger can lead to the battery exploding http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...j_XqCg&usg=AFQjCNE3cNTWtahtLTB74mUVgndTfvs3Og


----------



## Mini_Nigel

BEADING SHINY said:


> Be careful when mixing different chemistry's and chargers


Not only that, but if they are Ni-cad cells, they don't like being charged until they are flat, so pretty useless for a torch.


----------



## Tiggs

My brinkmann is now not holding a charge, can someone tell me if this spec battery is okay

*Radio Control Receiver Battery Pack 6v 2600ma Flat *

I have no idea if the increase to 26000ma makes a differance ?!?!?

link if allowed:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/130425003509?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## BEADING SHINY

mojogoes said:


> No not just wrecking your battery and wasting your money but as already BEADING SHINY has mentioned not mentioned , mixing batteries with the wrong charger can lead to the battery exploding http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...j_XqCg&usg=AFQjCNE3cNTWtahtLTB74mUVgndTfvs3Og


That link is for lithium polymer, which is a totally different story altogether.

Lithium rechargeable cells are a very dangerous product if mistreated, they should always have protection circuits for over charge, over discharge and short circuit.

as see in that vid they vent with flame, usual lithium cells are packed with vermiculite when being transported as this extinguishes the flames should they catch fire.

Lithium rechargeables are very much like lead acid in the way that they charge using constant voltage.


----------



## sidewalkdances

Does anyone have an up to date link for a battery to fit. The one in the OP isn't there any more


----------



## sicko

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Eneloop-T...tteries_SM&hash=item415b652d03#ht_1891wt_1396

would these be ok?


----------



## JBirchy

Any more up-to-date links for this thread? My Brinkmann has died and doesn't hold more than 30sec light no matter how long it's been on charge.

Would like to get it fired up again!


----------



## alcarp

Are the brinkmanns currently for sale the same as these or have they revised the model with the battery issues etc?

Thanks
Alan


----------



## heavyd

Got my brinkmann working today, with a 6v 2500mah flat bettery pack off ebay
It has never worked from the day I got it!
Thanks for the tip!


----------



## lois97

Just replaced my brinkmann pb battery after 6 years use.... great fix Dom :thumb:Works as good as ever £10 delivered off the bay, happy days


----------



## sicko

which batteries do you use?


----------



## DJBAILEY

I have a Brinkmann LED light. It has the strangest behavior. Sometimes I can't turn it off. Its not rechargable and sucks the batteries dry fast when it is acting up.


----------



## devonutopia

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/221053399447?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

Just installed (rather coarsely... ) this battery pack in to my Brinkmann. Just waiting for the battery to full discharge before I give it a full charge up, to see how good it is. It is at least working.


----------



## Mini_Nigel

devonutopia said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/221053399447?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


Is the the longest running thread on DW?

Has anyone found a source of a lead-acid battery like the original?


----------



## Dodo Factory

Lead acid is sooooooooo last year. NiCad, Li-on, there's always some new tech coming along to downsize the lump inside these things  The prob is finding something small enough as whilst the do Pb batteries they may be wider or fatter than the original, whereas the NiCad and LiOns tend to be smaller.

Just remember to pay attention to charging requirements and limitations for safety's sake.

As an update, mine charges up and works a dream still - although the Swirl Police did notice a rattle from the smaller battery I failed to fix into location perfectly. I just don't use a Brinkmann like my maracas.


----------



## Mini_Nigel

Dodo Factory said:


> Lead acid is sooooooooo last year. NiCad, Li-on, there's always some new tech coming along ...


... that requires a totally different charging system. If you are plugging a Li-ion battery into a SLA charger, you should build an Anderson shelter.

Ni-Cd batteries are rubbish for torches, as you can't leave them on charge. NiMH are a little better, but need a complicated charger to produce a float charge. SLA batteries on the other hand are very simple to charge, and the circuit is already in the torch.

So I repeat, has anyone found a SLA battery to fit?


----------



## Bratwurst

Have a look on the likes of Dinodirect and Dealextreme... I know you need to wait a few weeks on delivery, but it's free and very cheap for the parts themselves. The choice of batteries is enormous!
I've bought and sold many a flash-light kit from them both and only ever had 1 delivery problem (which was fixed).


----------



## BEADING SHINY

im just putting the feelers out :wave: 

who would be interested in a lead acid battery to fit the brinkmann if the price is right.

The battery is the same size (give or take few mm) and terminal layout.


----------



## Mini_Nigel

BEADING SHINY said:


> Who would be interested in a lead acid battery to fit the brinkmann if the price is right. The battery is the same size (give or take few mm) and terminal layout.


Sorry to bump such an old thread, but I missed this. I would be interested.


----------



## Mini_Nigel

BEADING SHINY said:


> who would be interested in a lead acid battery to fit the brinkmann if the price is right...





Mini_Nigel said:


> Sorry to bump such an old thread, but I missed this. I would be interested.


Bump again!


----------



## kk1966

devonutopia said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/221053399447?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> 
> Just installed (rather coarsely... ) this battery pack in to my Brinkmann. Just waiting for the battery to full discharge before I give it a full charge up, to see how good it is. It is at least working.


Just went to order this and got this message....

*Sorry, this item cannot be sent to United Kingdom.*

Anyone got any valid links for batteries as they all seem to be dissapearing and ive got two sick Brinkmans


----------



## Bratwurst

Strange, I thought it was lithium batteries that had been banned by RM...


----------



## Rebel007

I'm looking at getting the Brinkmann Tuff Max dual led swirl spotting lamp as it works off AA batteries, has anyone else tried these?

PS thanks to thye OP for this thread because if I do go down the dual xenon route I am certain this thread will become vital to me after all I have read


----------



## Mini_Nigel

I'm still very concerned about people using NiMH batteries with the standard charger. Has anyone managed to source a lead-acid battery that fits?


----------



## Rascal_69

I need to do this. 

My battery is crap. Full charge. Use for 2 mins it dies down. 
Leave for 20 mins works and dies. Does it all day long.


----------



## LeeH

Get a IMAX b6 charger off ebay, you will then be able to charge it safely and any other battery type you have. 

Item 
330897310942


----------



## nudda

found this my chance. anyone got a fresh link of batteries that can be used, please? Confused as to which pack to go for. thanks


----------



## LeeH

I have got a better fix for this, crude, but better. 

Will post up a pic and link this weekend.


----------



## LeeH

Ok, this is a safer way as you can use Alkaline cells or rechargeable.

This takes away the risk of using the supplied lead acid charger with NiMH cells. Which is a bit naughty.

It's not as pretty but its handy as you can always carry spare batteries.

The 4 cell pack was 2 pounds odd from ebay.

Hope this helps someone.

Lee.


----------



## Desertduck

Found this on ebay and bought one !

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/360554172455?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

Its the same size as the Power One battery in the Brinkmanns. It fits perfectly :thumb: BUT mine still will not charge up when its in the unit so I'm not out of the woods yet :wall:

Might help some of you guys though !

Seller has a few left and is getting more mid October


----------



## LeeH

Is the Red led on?


----------



## BEADING SHINY

Batteries can be brought from mouser, i was told factory lead time was 1-2 weeks.

its only 300mAh less than the OEM, ive tried the Powersonic UK but refereed me to mouser as the battery is a US item

http://uk.mouser.com/ProductDetail/...ha2pyFaduhXWb%2b1T8fLqmBtE1w9WLuaJubAs0Lo4ck=

Dims look spot on but check before ordering as always

http://www.mouser.com/ds/2/331/PS-621_July_23-257753.pdf

:thumb:


----------



## Mini_Nigel

BEADING SHINY said:


> Batteries can be brought from mouser ...


I'm putting together an order from Mouser, it will be over £50 so I will get free P&P, rather than pay £12

Does anybody else want one? At cost for item and forward P&P.


----------



## Christian6984

Does anyone know if this would be suitable?

http://cpc.farnell.com/overlander/2382/battery-6v-2300mah-receiver-flat/dp/BT05380


----------



## scragend

My Brinkmann died a year or two ago. It languished in my tool bag ever since until the beginning of this year when I decided to look into fixing it.

I got one of these from eBay :-

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/6V-2-3AH-...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

And then took the Brinkmann to bits :doublesho

Fitted the battery easily enough but then trying to get it all back together was a bit of a challenge - until I noticed that if I turned the whole thing the other way up and used the other half of the casing there were little slots to hold everything in place :wall:

Works fine now, charges up OK with the same charger as before (got it in a DW group buy years ago).

I was quite chuffed with myself actually


----------



## Dodo Factory

As a bit of an update, bought another Brinkmann about a year ago. Used it on and off, along with my transplant Brinkmann.

Came to charge them up yesterday, and one charges perfectly and the other has a completely dead battery. Guess which one?

Yup, transplant Brinkmanns rule. OEM batteries are pants in these; Brinkmann should really do something about it.


----------



## Christian6984

Christian6984 said:


> Does anyone know if this would be suitable?
> 
> http://cpc.farnell.com/overlander/2382/battery-6v-2300mah-receiver-flat/dp/BT05380


An update, good news it works  also this place sells all sorts for anyone near to Preston, catalogue is like Argos but about 3 times thicker


----------



## miggs

One of my bulbs no longer works on the brinkman can these be bought anywhere??


----------



## CherryAR1

Has anyone use this https://www.icrfq.com/part/2168131-2382.html ?? Could you please advice me would it be appropriate?


----------

